# Portable F@H client?



## Lillebror (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it possible to create a portable F@H client? Cause i got acces to loads of machines, but im not allowed to install anything on em.


----------



## sixor (Mar 13, 2009)

nop, but there is a wiki with info about sneakernetting or something like that but it's a very annoying procedure

i don't know why they don't make a portable client


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> Is it possible to create a portable F@H client? Cause i got acces to loads of machines, but im not allowed to install anything on em.




you know i used to do stuff like this with a bunch of non portable apps...if you install them on a thumb drive your all set.


here is what you could do.


install F@H on a thumb drive or  B install on a computer.


then what you do is copy the work folder in


C:Users/XXX/Appdata/Roaming/F@H <for GPU's

or simply the install directory of the F@H client.

the trick is get an older version without that dieno program. but rather an old version with just the installer.bad smpd.bat and that other one forget but their were 3. then you run it straight off the flash drive. or you could copy the folder itself. as technically the only reason it doesnt work with the current version is because it runs the mcpi / smp program layering off the dieno installer. the older version didnt have this. so it didnt require it to be installed. F@H even the version with the dieno installer already had the client.cfg in the wirking directory for the CPU client. the only reason again the new one probably wouldnt work off a thumb drive is because the mcpi and installer.bat run and are controlled by the dieno proram which would need to be installed on the host machine.


----------



## Lillebror (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive tried making a wrapper for it, that redirects the requests for the appdata folder to the application folder, but it errors out everytime - so i dont think its possible atm


----------

